# Wife Wantes Seperation



## VikingDad (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi All I am desperate need of advice.
I have been married for 16 years and we have a 4 year old son together.

About 2 months ago me and the wife had a talk and she told me that she had random thoughts about not wanting to be married. By the end of the day it was more than random thoughts and it was totally she did not want to be married. Said that "we" just didnt work, and that I did not communicate emotionally like she needed. So I said I would do anything to make it work including seeing a therapist. She said she could not see how it could ever be any different and refused to work on it. During this talk I asked her if it was a case of "you love me but your not in love with me" and she would not answer.

So she stated talking to her friends and mum and when they mention she should work on the marriage she got totally pissed at them! And was really pissed at her friend who had sent me an email with with the name of a therapist.

So I went to the therapist and on the second visit she asked if I have ever been diagnosed with ADD. She asked a bunch of question and sure enough I fit the bill -the hyperactivity part.

So last Friday she tells me she wants a separation. I'm devastated.

Also there is the possibility of the beginnings of an EA with a friend of ours. I have no concrete proof but all the little things are adding up.


----------

